# Dodge Truck - Yea or Nay?



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking at a new truck, 1500 model.  I have typically drove Chevys and Fords, with good luck with both.  Never owned a dodge.  What is your experiencies?


----------



## Timberchicken (Feb 18, 2014)

Had a dodge diesel 3500 dually and a ford f350 dually once. The dodge was a pulling machine. Out pulled the ford everyday hauling pinestraw 180 miles per day.


----------



## Foxfire (Feb 18, 2014)

*Dodge*

Any Dodge Ram Power wagons.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've owned 4 2500's and loved 'em all. current '08 has 175k and still going strong. if you can wait for the new 1500 dsl to come out. 28mpg and 9k towing cap. i'm waiting to drive one when they come in. I hear they are starting to take orders on them.


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 18, 2014)

I got a steal on a new RAM 1500 Tradesman 4X4 back in 2012.  Got the cruise control, upgraded seats, and a year of sattelite radio thrown in for free.  Added skid plates and tow hooks (protection package), and it was $24,600 before tax/title/license.  

I've had it 18 months and have put 39,000 miles on it.  I love it.  The only thing I regret is not going for the HEMI.  I have the 4.7-liter V8.


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Feb 18, 2014)

I previously owned a 2000 Dodge Dakota with just about every option and loved everything except the gas mileage which wasn't that bad (4.7L).  Due to circumstances needed a new truck this past fall and purchased a 2013 Ram 1500 Crew Cab with the V-6 as an end of year special.  I get over 19 mpg and the only thing that might be an issue is it has the small gearing so towing weight is limited but I rarely tow anything of significant weight.  Never had a serious problem with my Dakota.  Most expensive repair was replacing the front end ball joints after a decade of driving.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 18, 2014)

I had an '07 1500 with the 4.7.  Ran great.  But the Hemi got the same mileage sooo  I wish it had the Hemi.  Truck drove like a car in the corners.  (big wheels and wide tires)  Not a New one I know but I would buy Dodge again.


----------



## seeker (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't give you any opinion on the Dodge truck because I've never owned one.  But having said that, Dodge is coming out with a V-6 diesel in their 1500 this year and I will seriously consider that for my next vehicle.


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Feb 18, 2014)

That ecodiesel should be the heat.  It is supposed to get like 23/28 mpg and about 400 lbs torque.  It will be pricey though.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 19, 2014)

seeker said:


> I can't give you any opinion on the Dodge truck because I've never owned one.  But having said that, Dodge is coming out with a V-6 diesel in their 1500 this year and I will seriously consider that for my next vehicle.



It is possible this new truck will set a new standard.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 19, 2014)

I never owned one myself, but my dad has. His is 14 years old and still going. Very little trouble out of it, and my dad could tear up an anvil in a sand pile, with a rubber mallad. 

I think the only repairs to his have been the power steering pump at 150,000 miles and leak in radiator around the same time. He just bought another dodge truck,  and uses that one as a work/camp truck.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 22, 2014)

I have owned 2 Dodge trucks no problems with either one of them..My Wife has an 07 Dakota approaching 50,000 miles now with zero problems...


----------



## brown518 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a 2010 Ram 1500 Sport Crew HEMI. Love it! I have gotten as high as 22mpg hwy. Pulls great on those long trips! I also have a 1999 Dakota with over 350,000 miles (thats right). Still runs great as well


----------



## badger (Feb 24, 2014)

Just sold my 2003 Cummins with 296k miles on it. Delivered it to it's new home in Houston Tx on Friday night. It gave me great service and ran flawlessly (as always) on it's last road trip with me. I'm waiting on my new 2014 Ram 2500 with Cummins motor. I like them a lot.


----------



## zedex (Feb 25, 2014)

My 01 Dakota has about 155K miles. Replaced the water pump, idler and tensioner pullies in Nov 2013.  Runs like new.

 With the truck, I have crossed the US 5 times from Ga to British Columbia, each time running fully loaded with a camper shell on the back. It was packed right to the top.

 I get 19.9 mpg fully loaded through the rocky mtns. Plenty of power, never a problem at all. On flat land I get about 24-26mpg. My average travel speed is 75-80mph in interstates.

 When I got it, the truck was completely stock. Right away, I rebuilt the engine with higher compression pistons and 3 angle valve cuts, stiffer valve springs, better cam. Installed shorty headers, power programmer, and triple barrel throttle activated air scoop. Also, true dual exhaust minus O2 sensors { O2 bypass}  and a fiberglass hood scoop for the old "A" body Chryslers. Also changed all ball joints { these trucks were known to have bad ones that failed easily}, all t-rods, and replaced every piece of the braking system. Went from 15inch tires to 16s. The rear axle is from a 68 Charger, driveshaft is modded and balanced.

 Even with all these mods, it runs flawless and is extremely reliable.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 25, 2014)

tankertoadau92 said:


> That ecodiesel should be the heat.  It is supposed to get like 23/28 mpg and about 400 lbs torque.  It will be pricey though.



While that sounds great at first, consiering diesel will add about 30% to the cost of fueling with the price per gallon and the approx cost of the additive, you'd be looking at similar fuel costs to getting 16 mpg city and 19.6 mpg out of a gas burner.    Now it doesn't sound so impressive does it?

The 23 / 28 is for a 2WD RAM 1500.   FWIW, a 2014 Chevy Silverado 2WD is rated at 16 mpg city / 23 MPG highway with a 5.3L so in the end it's going to cost you considerably more to operate a RAM diesel than a V8 from GM or RAM.    Not to mention, the capacity is limited for now and you'll be paying list or even more compared to deep discounts on gas burning RAM or GM trucks.        

RAM makes a good truck.    I think they all do these days.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 26, 2014)

Buzz said:


> While that sounds great at first, consiering diesel will add about 30% to the cost of fueling with the price per gallon and the approx cost of the additive, you'd be looking at similar fuel costs to getting 16 mpg city and 19.6 mpg out of a gas burner.    Now it doesn't sound so impressive does it?
> 
> The 23 / 28 is for a 2WD RAM 1500.   FWIW, a 2014 Chevy Silverado 2WD is rated at 16 mpg city / 23 MPG highway with a 5.3L so in the end it's going to cost you considerably more to operate a RAM diesel than a V8 from GM or RAM.    Not to mention, the capacity is limited for now and you'll be paying list or even more compared to deep discounts on gas burning RAM or GM trucks.
> 
> RAM makes a good truck.    I think they all do these days.




Yes, when you look at the thousands of dollars extra, price up front to buy a diesel over a gas engine, it's hard to overcome that and come out ahead, on any fuel savings, especially when diesel is more expensive than gas at the pump. 

Also, from any towing standpoint, even though it's a Diesel engine, the truck is limited to a 1/2 ton, 1500 configuration limitation. A gas burning 2500 HD, will basically out tow the diesel 1500 by 50%. I'm just not sure if I see such a great market for a 1500 diesel.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 28, 2014)

If I were to need a 2500 or bigger new truck it would be a dodge with Cummins engine.


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Mar 1, 2014)

Never said a diesel was for everyone but I believe the 1500 ecodiesel fills a hole in the market.  None of the trucks are cheap these days but when some folks are dropping $50k on a truck another $5k for the diesel with a little more capability isn't excessive in the mind of that purchaser.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had horrable luck with dodge products in the past so it is a nay for me.  I know a couple of people who like them but not many.


----------



## clark87 (Mar 1, 2014)

The only dodge I have ever owned gave me tranny issues....it was like 2002 150. But if you can get in touch with Flaustin1 on here...he can tell ya most definitely how great dodges are! He wasnt able to kill his here until recently his has been through everything! My opinion they are super nice trucks and for the money you can beat the price. But I've always been a ford guy. But I believe my next purchase willbe either a Nissan or Toyota


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 1, 2014)

Buzz said:


> While that sounds great at first, consiering diesel will add about 30% to the cost of fueling with the price per gallon and the approx cost of the additive, you'd be looking at similar fuel costs to getting 16 mpg city and 19.6 mpg out of a gas burner.    Now it doesn't sound so impressive does it?
> 
> The 23 / 28 is for a 2WD RAM 1500.   FWIW, a 2014 Chevy Silverado 2WD is rated at 16 mpg city / 23 MPG highway with a 5.3L so in the end it's going to cost you considerably more to operate a RAM diesel than a V8 from GM or RAM.    Not to mention, the capacity is limited for now and you'll be paying list or even more compared to deep discounts on gas burning RAM or GM trucks.
> 
> RAM makes a good truck.    I think they all do these days.



I'm a fan of the 5.3 and currently own a Tahoe with the 5.3, a 4wd dually with 6.6 Duramax, and a Jetta TDI.   The 5.3 will probably meet the 23 mpg number as long as you run at or below the speed limit and don't tow or put anything in the bed.  Even a small trailer will kill the 5.3's gas mileage, whereas the diesel will shine.  The initial extra cost of the diesel over a gas engine will more than make up for itself when it comes to resale value too.


----------



## badger (Mar 2, 2014)

Agree on the resale. My '03 Cummins with 296k miles sold for about 55% of the original purchase price. Pretty sure a gasser wouldn't do that.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 2, 2014)

One reason diesel is higher than gas is everybody and there brother has a diesel running up and down the road now. That wasn't the case 15 yrs ago.


----------



## badger (Mar 2, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> One reason diesel is higher than gas is everybody and there brother has a diesel running up and down the road now. That wasn't the case 15 yrs ago.



The low sulphur requirement has added to the cost of diesel, but I also believe that because it's not the fuel of choice for the masses (that vote), both the fuel companies and the politicians can get away with padding the price, and padding the taxes on it. Most people don't put 2 and 2 together when they realize that they are paying for it anyway in the form of increased transportation cost for everything from food to consumer goods. They just see what it cost then to fill their own hoopty.


----------



## Swamperdog (Mar 2, 2014)

My huntin' truck is a '95 Dodge RAM 2500 12 valve Cummins diesel.  the only thing I regret is that it's 2wd.  This makes it a little rough to get into some remote areas but I get 20mpg on #2 diesel.  Never had a lick of trouble with it and it has 266k miles on it.  I do know that they don't make them like this any more but I've heard good things about most of the diesels except the '98.5 to '01? model.  The 24 valve injection pump would give out if the lift pump lost pressure.

I plan on handing this one down to my son since it is a member of the family now.

-SD

(I have a 2000 Ford Excursion with a 7.3 Powerstroke with 186k miles and no issues as well.  It's also 2wd and gets about 19mpg)


----------



## 660griz (Mar 4, 2014)

I have an '05 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD 4x3. It has 163k miles. I have replaced the water pump, idler pulley, alternator, in-tank fuel pump, and rebuilt the transmission and transfer case. Just had the front bearings replaced. Had an injector metal fuel line develop a rub hole and was replaced. Occasionally, i get a check engine light due to rubbing of the wiring harness through the intake. It goes away. I have a broke wire on the drivers front ABS that comes on when I turn full left. Sometimes, only the drivers door will lock. I have to unlock and lock again for all doors to lock. Alarm still arms though. 

Would I buy Dodge again? Probably.  Priced out a new Ford and Chevy diesel. Uh, no. I am still under the price of those.  
AAA is not that expensive.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 18, 2016)

*Bringing this thread back up*

As I am once again in market for pickup truck.  I like looks of Dodge trucks and their pricing seems to be better right now with a 13k discount on the 1500s.  But, I have been a chevy and ford guy for 45+ years so it is hard to go away from either of those as they both have served me well.  

What you venters say about Dodge in this day and age, yes or no?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had my dodge ecodiesel for almost a year and a half and Love it. It's 4wd and I'm averaging 26mpg total since I've had it. That's hand calculated too not just computer. I still have my 04 dodge 4wd with the hemi too. 290,000 miles and only had minor repairs. Still runs strong and I now use it for my hunting truck.


----------



## BigCats (Jun 20, 2016)

Cummins is the best thing about dodge , I don't own a dodge but we have a fleet of them at work. The v6 has pretty good pep , cold ac, but as for hauling something the suspension ain't all that , I loaded 2 lincoln diesel welders on a trailer and it wanted no part of it, also have had oil pressure issues out of a lot of them one went to knocking the other day and then just quit knocking had plenty oil. The company it thining them out and going back to chevy


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 20, 2016)

I work for ford and dodge both. If you looking at gasoline engine both are great, I would recommend the 5.0 over the ecoboost on the ford though. Simply because the ecoboost doesn't get the fuel economy that's advertised. Runs great but it sounds a little funny. The diesels now I would have to say ford. The dodge has a bunch of issues with emissions sensors etc. if you don't mind the check engine light being on almost all the time then the dodge would be fine but i can guarantee you it will come on. Ford seems to have finally gotten another diesel right and even with all the emissions stuff it is a reliable truck


----------

